# What member has the biggest piranha



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If you got a monster list its species and size here (hopefully with a pic) I want to determine who on this site has the biggest piranha!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

12.5" caribe


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

That's gottbe the one!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ash "the fishcatcher" has a 14" cariba.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nice fish i hope my fish grow that big


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Ash "the fishcatcher" has a 14" cariba.


 Rhomzilla received a 13.5" Tern form ASH







and will get another 12" comming up. Pics will follow as soon as Pack posts them for me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> grosse gurke said:
> 
> 
> > Ash "the fishcatcher" has a 14" cariba.
> ...


 THATS AWSOME

















































GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FISH


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm pretty sure my 9" Geryi is the largest in the U.S. along with hareballs. I don't know of any bigger. Previously, PIRANHNUT had a 11-12 incher wich Amazonman bought and had for one day before it died.










As far as I know my 8.5" brandtii is second only to BDKings.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

garybusey has a huge piraya

*EDIT*


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ternzilla(rhozilla fish)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thats nice


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

You are the man Rhomzilla!!!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

How big is that Tern?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Wayne Mah has the largest Manuelli, Knifeman had the biggest tern... 14 inches, dont know who he sold it too. Chud had an 18 inch rohm. Im pretty sure that my brandtii that used to be hareballs is the largest in the US. The largest caribas are up near 14+.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thomisdead said:


> garybusey has a huge piraya
> 
> *EDIT*


 that piraya is 14'' so as piraya goes i'm sure thats the biggest on here
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

THAT GERYI IS VERY NICE I NEED TO GET A SHOAL OF THEM


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> that piraya is 14'' so as piraya goes i'm sure thats the biggest on here


I'm going to have to disagree there. Bryan has a 15"+ Piraya and a 14"+ caribe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Any more on here, come on, show off your monsters!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Also we need pix!!! You can say all you want and what you've got, but..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

my 9.5-10" reb belly big louie


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

9" Black Maske Elong, I haven't seen a bigger Elong on here


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

a little shorter than Honda's, but since I took the pic I'm posting it


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Today I measured him when I shipped him out to Ash, and to my surprise, he was just over 9"TL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Any more on here, come on, show off your monsters!


 I wish I could.... :sad:

Ask me again in 20 years: by then I'll have the biggest reds and manueli around...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A Brandtii well over 9" now. This is one of bobs pictures thats probably bought a year old.. so he has grown some since bob owned him. This fish has massive jaws.







.. lets see a sub 10 inch rohm with a jaw like to match.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So far we have established that -

BDKing has the largest Brandtii on the site (if not the country)
garybusey has the largest piraya on the site - > 14inches TL
Lucky Luciano has the largest caribe on the site at 12.5" TL 
Serrapygo has the largest Geryi on the site (if not the country) at 9.5" TL

Who has the largest Rhom. I think PIRANHA KING has a 16t incher but hes not around anymore. I think DonH or Serrapygo have the largest on here tho.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

SerraPygo definately has the second biggest brandtii though. Its only about 1 -3/4 of an inch smaller. I also have another 8 inch brandtii that is definately one of the larger ones, hes growing pretty fast. CHUD has an 18 inch rohm as i stated earlier, although he is not around.. it was $1500









I want to see my brandtii versus Serras Geryi.. that would be awesome


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> > that piraya is 14'' so as piraya goes i'm sure thats the biggest on here
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree there. Bryan has a 15"+ Piraya and a 14"+ caribe


 nice one 15''+ piraya my dream p
dixon


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> I want to see my brandtii versus Serras Geryi.. that would be awesome


 Your brandtii would loose. That geryi is the meanest and least tollerent fish I have every had the pleasure of owning and the jaw structure is much larger than any serra I have seen at that size.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That brandtii is a glass attacking maniac, bob said it was one of the most aggressive fish he has ever seen and he has owned lots and lots of Ps including a dozen or so geryi.

It was this piranhas aggression that started the whole brandtii craze.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> That brandtii is a glass attacking maniac, bob said it was one of the most aggressive fish he has ever seen and he has owned lots and lots of Ps including a dozen or so geryi.


Think what you want, it makes no difference to me, but attacking the glass and another piranha are 2 different things. I know bob sold you your brandtii, and I know he has a geryi shoal, but he has not owned this particular Geryi which is all that really matters.



> one of the most aggressive fish he has ever seen


There is a difference between "one of the most" and "the most".

This is all speculation anyways, but ask Bob which species of piranha is the only one to ever bite him.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> This is all speculation anyways, but ask Bob which species of piranha is the only one to ever bite him.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I have 2 4 1/2" S. irritans ans 1 7" S. manueli, don´t know if they are the biggest ones of this species in this forum...







!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ouch... fish fight, he only got bit because there was alot of them in the tank. (That tank is kick ass by the way.) Geryi are so aggressive that there 1 of the only serras that can all be kept toghether in a tank.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> Lucky Luciano said:
> 
> 
> > > that piraya is 14'' so as piraya goes i'm sure thats the biggest on here
> ...


I know someone whos soon to be selling a 17"er Piraya


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> ouch... fish fight, he only got bit because there was alot of them in the tank. (That tank is kick ass by the way.) Geryi are so aggressive that there 1 of the only serras that can all be kept toghether in a tank.


 I have a geryi shoal, and I tried to shoal that 9" geryi when I had him but he handed my 8" geryi his ass so this one cant be shoaled.



> That would be cool to shoal them with spilos... certainly easier on my pocket as well, but i want to bread them so i probably will stay species specific.


I believe this is you talking about a brandtii shoal. You must have some reason to think they can be shoaled or are you just talking? And if you think they can be shoaled, and this brandtii you have is so mean, it would make sense that badass piranhas can be shoaled.......correct?

Now I know Nicks 9" geryi cant be shoaled, but you think your 9" brandtii can be shoaled.....hmmmm, i think my money is on the Geryi.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Yeah in a huge tank... certaintly not a 125. I would not put him in any tank smaller then a 200 gallon with another fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Yeah in a huge tank... certaintly not a 125. I would not put him in any tank smaller then a 200 gallon with another fish.


 200 gallons qualifies as a huge tank?







OK


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Well, just got done feeding another brandti to my geryi (geez this is getting expensive)







and decided to reply to all this.



> I think DonH or Serrapygo have the largest on here though.


I remember there was a time when my 14 incher was one of the largest. Now, it's on the smaller side of the scale of the largest, if that makes any sense. With all these huge ass rhoms being brought in now, I cant wait for that 20 incher to arrive. Rhoms are more and more impressive with each inch!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

200 gallons is big for two little fish, thats like an ocean to them... you dont think so?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> 200 gallons is big for two little fish, thats like an ocean to them... you dont think so?


 Not if they dont have the ability to shoal, 200 is not that big, they would still seek each other out. If you are looking to cohabitate fish that are unshoalable I would think you would need larger...but I really dont know.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they will never shoal, its about cohabitation. The reason most serras shoals fail is because they are setup wrong. All of the very succesful serra shoals in smaller tanks have something in common, and that big branch like driftwood and strong currents. The nastiest tank i have ever seen was a 90 gallon with 5 Irritans. They went at each other constantly but because of the tank setup they couldnt kill each other.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Who really knows if they can shoal? They might. Brandti haven't been on the scene all that long, and they're pricey. Not many can afford multiple brandti to give it a try. geryi just recently have been flowing in and not too long ago nobody thought they could shoal either.

If subadult geryi tolerate each other in a shoal, I'm willing to bet subadult brandti would to. We already know large geryi won't or are not likely to anyway in the confines of a small tank. And, we already know that juvi fish in general are generally less territorial than adults.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

3.5" spilopleura CF


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> All of the very succesful serra shoals in smaller tanks have something in common, and that big branch like driftwood and strong currents. The nastiest tank i have ever seen was a 90 gallon with 5 Irritans. They went at each other constantly but because of the tank setup they couldnt kill each other.


I don't know Brian, that's really reaching. Your saying these irritans couldn't get to each other due to strategically placed drift wood and strong current? I can't buy that. If they (any piranha) want to get at each other they will.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I just checked out Al's (Rhomzilla) MONSTER tern!!!! All I gotta say is DAYAM!!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If you saw the setup you would understand, This isnt so much bobs setup as it was crashbands setup. He had two powerheads going in opposite direction across the tank between tons of driftwood. And they were constantly chasing each other but they had the ability to switch directions almost instantly when being chased do to the circular current. Irritans is the one fish that george fear things is the most aggressive piranha. If they can do it, any species can do it. I just think there have been plenty of failed setups. I would think that all members of the compressus group could shoal. I dont think 3 Brandtii in a 200 gallon is streching it, im pretty confident it would work as they dont get that big.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I think that all pretty much proves my point anyway. If they really wanted to kill each other they would. 2 power heads are not going to hold them back. Nothing short of whirlpool jets are going to keep them from getting at each other.



> I dont think 3 Brandtii in a 200 gallon is streching it, im pretty confident it would work as they dont get that big.


I would like to see somebody try it. Not me. I don't have those kind of deneros.








I think if this was to be done, 5 fish would be a better number. It would cause more of a confusion factor, and make them less likely to single each other out.

Anyway, we are off the topic.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i was thinking about keeping them with super reds....? what do you think about that? Less likely to mame the brandtii then another brandtii


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> i was thinking about keeping them with super reds....? what do you think about that? Less likely to mame the brandtii then another brandtii


 I think, adios super reds.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah... lol luckily they are cheap. The coolest tank would be a Piraya Brandtii mixed shoal, just like in the wild in a 300 gallon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky Luciano said:
> ...


 I know too


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Alright back to the topic, I know our members have some more monsters!


----------



## MJ100 (Aug 7, 2003)

I personally don't have any monster's, but at my highschool one of my teachers keeps a RBP there it is 16 inches long!!!!! It's in a algae covered 20 gallno tank so I'm gonna make him a offer so I can try and buy it off him its 17 years old!!! how long can RB live??

Brad,


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

Nice monsters are ariund here!
my best is a Cariba of 10-11 inch (not the largest, but who has something larger in germany/europe ?)

Regards


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

I just sold a 11.5" red belly and the one I have left, is 11.5"-12" Honda EX can vouch for the size of this guy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

weres byran ..he had some pretty big caribas,not sure of the size tho


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I bought his smallest Caribe which was 12.5" he had a bigger Piraya and Caribe.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > DiXoN said:
> ...


 that must be going for quite a bit 2000 grand or so.
dixon


----------

